

Show HN: ProjectTalk – Message boards for GitHub repositories - manukall
http://www.projecttalk.io

======
manukall
Any feedback is more than welcome.

I added the Github issue importer functionality in part because of some
threads I saw here, e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712035).
Now maintainers only need to tag issues with the label "Moved to ProjectTalk"
and we will automatically import them and post a comment with a link.

